# Wma hogs



## gma1320 (Dec 25, 2016)

My hunting partner and I are wanting some pigs for the freezer. Any recommendations on a good WMA for it.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Dec 25, 2016)

gma1320 said:


> My hunting partner and I are wanting some pigs for the freezer. Any recommendations on a good WMA for it.



Any one that's in the mountains, take your pick.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 25, 2016)

Oaky Woods used to be a good place a few years ago 

Probably still is


----------



## gma1320 (Dec 26, 2016)

Thank you fellas


----------



## antharper (Dec 26, 2016)

I've had really good luck on Ocmulgee , usually in archery season , and horse creek and beaver dam , good luck !


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 26, 2016)

Milkman said:


> Oaky Woods used to be a good place a few years ago
> 
> Probably still is



This^^^^



antharper said:


> I've had really good luck on Ocmulgee , usually in archery season , and horse creek and beaver dam , good luck !



And this^^^ Just about any WMA you go to will have them. 


Cohutta should be an amazing place  in the aftermath of wildfires.  I need to get up there and check it out as its been a long time...............and I have seen a MONSTER there. If you have not been to Cohutta, it is MUST SEE WMA!
 Also check the national Forests and their dates. Since I cant think of any place close to you, I Think you'll be driving a good ways.........remember each WMA may have different dates etc......

Do  map check, then set up a dart board with different acceptable options.......... throw a Dart and Go There! Go check it out


----------



## gma1320 (Dec 26, 2016)

I have been to,Ocmulgee once but only got to,stay for,a day. Found,some good sign but no luck.  Might have to try okay woods out. I think we are gonna spend 3 or 4 days this go,around.  Also you I've been wanting to check out,cohutta so,this sounds like a good reason. We usually go after deer season during small game season.,this is only our second year of trying though


----------



## gma1320 (Dec 27, 2016)

Any of you guys ever have any experience with hannahatchee


----------



## Danny Leigh (Dec 27, 2016)

gma1320 said:


> Any of you guys ever have any experience with hannahatchee



No personal experience with Hannahatchee but I hear it's really hilly. I would make a little further drive down to Chickasawhatchee. Lots of swamp and a good hog population.

Usually I don't hunt hogs like I do deer. Try to find the thickest places you can. Palmettos, river cane, and clear cuts hold hogs.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 27, 2016)

gma1320 said:


> I have been to,Ocmulgee once but only got to,stay for,a day. Found,some good sign but no luck.  Might have to try okay woods out. I think we are gonna spend 3 or 4 days this go,around.  Also you I've been wanting to check out,cohutta so,this sounds like a good reason. We usually go after deer season during small game season.,this is only our second year of trying though



If you end up at Oaky Woods there is a small road way that turns off just before the check station on the same side. It dead ends near a creek. Used to be pigs in that bottom


----------



## GTHunter (Dec 27, 2016)

I've killed a few pigs at Hannahatchee, most recently this past August. However, these were all during early August special hog hunts, before the deer season put pressure on them, so I can't speak to how tough it would be to find pigs this time of year. Hannahatchee is open for deer hunting for the whole season, not just on specific weekends, so I would expect the local critters to be pretty educated this time of year. 

I tried Chickasaw for the first time last year and I will not go again without waders. If you have a pair, or dont mind getting wet, you can access some great, secluded humps of land in the swamp, but without them, you will be limited to the same dry land as everyone else.

Where ever you choose, target the thick stuff near creeks.


----------



## jwillban (Dec 29, 2016)

gma1320 said:


> I have been to,Ocmulgee once but only got to,stay for,a day. Found,some good sign but no luck.  Might have to try okay woods out. I think we are gonna spend 3 or 4 days this go,around.  Also you I've been wanting to check out,cohutta so,this sounds like a good reason. We usually go after deer season during small game season.,this is only our second year of trying though



I hunted Oaky Woods last February. I didn't have any luck but a guy killed a big one a couple hundred yards from me right at dark. The place looked good and I saw a lot of sign, just didn't get to pull the trigger on anything.


----------

